# Sprint / Hill Climb Racing Events



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi All

Im looking at getting into some Amateur Hill climbs events, just in the process of doing some research - ref which basic license you need to apply for etc. it looks as if the best wayt to go about this is to join a club beforehand and enter as a club. Just wondered if a) anyone has done this before or is currently doing it? or b) if anyone else would be interested in getting into this?

thanks all
J


----------



## Stefz (Aug 14, 2020)

I am competing in 2 Sprint championships this year, Borough 19 and AEMC Key.Guru.

Join a recognised Motorsport club and find out what Events you can do.

Firstly go to the MSUK website and read the details for a RS Inter Club racing license which is needed for Sprint racing and Hill climb events .

FIA Race suits and Approved helmets are not cheap, but they will last several seasons+


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

Stefz said:


> I am competing in 2 Sprint championships this year, Borough 19 and AEMC Key.Guru.
> 
> Join a recognised Motorsport club and find out what Events you can do.
> 
> ...


 Brill thanks for the info - ill take a look into that - ideally need to find some closeish to Bucks


----------

